# Alles hört auf mich, ich habe eine Muschi als Geisel!!!



## DER SCHWERE (13 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## neman64 (13 Sep. 2012)

Lasse die Muschi sofort frei sonst bekommst du es mit 




 

dem zu tun


----------



## MetalFan (13 Sep. 2012)

Ja ja, Waschbären sind schon fies!


----------

